

Twitter can sell and sub-license all content, photos, etc you share on Twitter - dotBen
http://www.comarmsblog.com/2010/10/twitter-can-do-what-with-your-photos.html

======
ceejayoz
I'm pretty sure this sort of legalese is required for them to be able to offer
an API that third-party clients can use. Otherwise, Twitterific, TweetDeck,
etc. would all be committing massive copyright infringement everytime they
displayed a tweet.

~~~
mikecane
There is a way to word that without keeping open a for-profit loophole.

~~~
chris123
Yes, the way it's worded now is ugly and contrasts with the image Twitter
seems to like to foster. It should have at least one limitation/stipulation,
ideally in non-legalese.

------
garrickvanburen
It's not just Twitter - the language in their revised Terms of Service are
also in the Terms of Service other similar web services; Facebook,
WordPress.com, Blogger, Tumblr, Posterous, etc, etc.
[http://garrickvanburen.com/archive/terms-of-services-
kinda-l...](http://garrickvanburen.com/archive/terms-of-services-kinda-like-
open-licenses-but-evil)

